# Chip 'n Dale: Rescue Rangers



## Marius Merganser (May 21, 2022)

Curious what people thought of the movie (and if you were a fan on the series).

I was a worried when I saw the trailers but I really I really enjoyed it.  It's a super meta roller coaster full of cameos, crossovers, and references to all sorts of properties, many of which aren't Disney's.  It also pokes fun at reboot and animation cliches by utilizing them in decently clever ways.

It's definitely not a cutsie kid movie; I feel like this was targeted for my generation who grew up watching the Disney Afternoon after school in the 90s.  It's a pretty bold take with some shocking imagery and even some language (all in a good way).  Sort of a spiritual successor to Who Framed Roger Rabbit.


----------



## BadRoy (Jun 9, 2022)

Honestly the trailer kind of disgusted me and the reviews seem to bear that out. 
Just the fact that it acts like some of the characters are classically animated when, of course, they took the shourcut of 3D-ing them to look 2D is insulting. Just looks like another post-modern nostalgia wank sesh with no soul, I'll pass.


----------



## Butterscotch (Jun 10, 2022)

I watched it, I thought it was mid

Didn't really care much for it


As for the original cartoon, it was a classic, I loved it


----------



## Fluxbender (Jun 10, 2022)

BadRoy said:


> Just the fact that it acts like some of the characters are classically animated when, of course, they took the shourcut of 3D-ing them to look 2D is insulting.


Just what the heck is going on with that anyway? Why are some characters psuedo-2D and others 3D? It looks hella uncanny valley.


----------



## Starbeak (Jun 11, 2022)

Best way I can describe the new movie: "Meme Land". This movie takes place in Meme Land, where Memes of old and new mingle amongst each other.

...

But the plot was meh. The subplot was better.

I enjoyed the humor and the banter though.
This may spoil a bit so i'ma put this comment in the spoiler tag: 



Spoiler: Warning: A bit of the plot is commented on.



I think they could have chosen a better plot than _"Let's just make fun of copywrites"_ and make that the main focus of the film. Instead they could have made the main focus be on _"Why they were gone for 30 something years and what they have been doing and going."_ Something other than the plot they chosen. It makes it seem cheap and petty imo.



If you watch this film for the first time, be prepared to see Memes slammed into your optical receptacles.

My rating: 65% watchable.

I think it could have been better, but maybe my standards are too high, idk.

The original cartoon however gets a solid 85% watchable

^v^


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 11, 2022)

It felt like forced propaganda. Disney is evil and I don't trust it.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 12, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> It felt like forced propaganda. Disney is evil and I don't trust it.


They’ve already become a monopoly, not to mention the Pixar furry phase with Luca and turning red, two furry movies by Pixar in a row


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 13, 2022)

I haven't seen it but the crossovers might keep my interest. Never cared for the series otherwise.


----------

